# My jewelry store, plus coupon code



## silversheep (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to let you all know about my etsy shop, Silversheep Jewelry (http://www.etsy.com/shop/sylviasheep). I make wire/beaded jewelry (mostly earrings) and would love for you all to take a look. I've also added a free shipping coupon for all of you on the HHC board, so if you decide to buy something, enter HEDGEHOG in at checkout, and shipping is free. I hope you enjoy!
-Sylvia (mommy to Marcel)


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow...such talent! Your jewelry is beautiful. I'm not a good customer, however...I have one pandora bracelet and a pair of 10 year-old 'sleepers'. that's it.  I'm not much of a girl.

But at xmas time...I WILL be looking!!


----------

